# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.5.3 - world's first Samsung I8160 and I9070 support added!

## yassin55

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.5.3 is out!   Added world's first support for *ST-Ericsson NovaThor U8500 CPU* with eMMC storage devices! Also added world's first  Dead Boot/Phone Repair for Samsung GT-I8160 and Samsung GT-I9070 cellphones!   Medusa Box v1.5.3 Release Notes:    Added world's first support for *ST-Ericsson NovaThor U8500 CPU* with eMMC storage devices.Added support for the following models:     *Samsung GT-I8160* - added world's first Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung GT-I9070* - added world's first Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Added new revision of Core ID for Samsung GT-S5660 target devices.Added Persian (Farsi) language interface (thanks to Mr. BEHBOODI for translation).Fixed (corrected and improved) Spanish language interface (thanks to Mr. Sergio Monti for translation).Uploaded repair files to the support area.Released some improvements to the main software.     Medusa Box team is endlessly grateful to customers who were actively involved in improving this software.    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## smartshadi

السلام عليكم مششششششششششششششششششششكورين

----------

